# Avalon VIC Monday12



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Looking to head out to Point Illias again Avalon area using the Avalon boat ramp area to launch and head towards the quarry.
Weather is looking good but with S-SW 10-15knot winds (Seabreeze) so will have to watch that the wind doesn't pick up.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

oh yeah....looking mightily forward to it...


----------

